

Ask HN: How do you practice fitness? - tuyguntn

Follow up to [1], Thanks to @hoodoof for guaranteed life wins.<p>I am not doing any fitness, but interested in starting fitness.<p>What is your path to fitness, what is your daily routine for fitness, how do you start, which apps or websites do you use? Give advice for beginners you wanted to know when you have started, but didn&#x27;t know.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9782083
======
leeg
RunKeeper + Spotify. RK tracks my progress, Spotify keeps me going.

